# Each Type as a Fast Food Restaurant



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Ok, just for shiggles, been thinking of this awhile, so now finally doing it.

*ESTJ - Mcdonalds*









Efficient and standardized. Faces a lot of criticism, but that is because it is the standard bearer for fast food. Not always friendly, but they are fast and the service is usually predictable. Most ones I go to are clean, too. Many of these locations are 24/7, like ESTJs who always keep going. I worked there, as a teen, and it really is a Te paradise.

*ESFJ - Chick Fil A*









For those who don't know, Chick Fil A is wayyy to friendly and super popular. It is also a traditional place where SJs can take their kids out like it's fine dining. Also, they have a thing where they say "My Pleasure" after you order or say thank you. So Fe it hurts. But the food as absolutely DELICIOUS. They don't even have a value menu, but no one cares, it's that good. Also, they serve everyone, but secretly hate gay people.

*ISTJ - Wendy's*









I choose this one because their tagline is they don't cut corners. That's right, you get burgers that are square shaped. Squares, just like ISTJs at a social setting. 

*ISFJ - Burger King*









Tries hard to keep up and their motto is "You can have it your way". So fits perfectly with bending over backwards to accommodate others.

*ESTP - KFC/Popeye's/Bojangles*









Greasy and crispy. Their ads are outrageous as they want you to feel the crunch. They'll butter you up and slap a bunch mash potatoes on you. These places can make you feel right at home, though, with their deep fried charm. Best thing about them, is you know they might eventually kill you, but it's so tasty you keep coming back.

*ESFP - Taco Bell*









The names of their items sound like something an Se dom came up with. Cheesy Crunchy Beefy Taco. Basically just describes what it is, but is super fast. They might also do things that no one else wants, like start serving breakfast. Nevertheless, they are extremely popular and tasty. Although just like the cheese sauce, in a burrito, if you aren't careful, ESFPs will spill their feelings all over you.

*ISTP - Arby's*

















"We have the meats". If you don't want the meats, Arby's doesn't care. Either get it or leave, they will do what they want.

*ISFP - Steak N' Shake*









Good and cheap, but then gets surprisingly expensive when you add a shake. They have so many flavors of things, even though the flavors are predictable. You sit in and they take it slow for you. Good place, though, as you feel good while eating there. Great place for late night excitement, too, as ISFPs are often night owls. Plus, they add charm with some adorable hats they wear. #Aesthetics

*ENTP - Jimmy John's*









JJ has built a brand for freaky fast delivery and the sandwich names sure are gimmicky. They are efficient, but market in their own unique way. Also, they might show up with most of your food, but forgot the drink. No worries, they'll go but one at the gas station and bring it to you! I've also known drivers that get high in their car, along the way, and then deliver the food. Inside, they say things like "smells are free" and their signage has some Ne flair. What makes it Ti, not Fi, is the owner totally loves hunting exotic animals, which yours truly thinks is awesome.

*ENFP - Pizza Hut/Dominoes/Papa John's*









Just giving them a generic pizza tag, as ENFPs go out of their way to deliver. Plus, like pizza places, ENFPs have a knack of taking what is boring and spicing it up by adding new ways to do it. Don't like your crust, screw you, adding some Asiago cheese to this bitch!

*INTP - Waffle House*









Might get a bad rap to some, but the food is absolutely delicious and the cooks make it all from just memory as the servers call out it out. INTPs are like a diner experience, too, as they might not look impressive, but getting inside shows some delicious thoughts.

*INFP - Fast Food Chinese/Panda Express*









Sees themselves as creative even though they took an existing concept and made it standard. I went there one time to get teriyaki chicken and beef. When I got home, they forgot my beef! Was so upset. The Asian factor is also a cheap way for me to call INFPs weebs. In their defense, super tasty!

*ENTJ - Subway*









These places are everywhere and it is also standardized. You can customize it however you want, as long as you choose what is in front of you. Not to mention creativity like calling their sandwich "Footlong" even though it might only be 11 inches. Brilliant marketing, though, as it has become the most common fast food place in America. (Not going to make a Jared joke, sorry)

*ENFJ - Ice Cream*









What they lack in savory substance, they make up for in sweetness. An ENFJ would say you can catch more flies with honey than vinegar. Needless to say, ENFJs put a lot of sugar into their relationships, just like these places make you fat with brownies covered in ice cream and chocolate syrup.

*INTJ - Donuts*









Crisp and cremey. And just like donuts, their arguments have holes in the middle of them :wink: . Always a delicious place to start off, with some coffee as well, over time they might get stale. But then they light up, in a Eureka moment, and the taste is like the best sugary cum you've ever swallowed.

*INFJ - Sonic Drive-In*









Don't worry, they'll bring the food to you. Just like these businesses, INFJs attract a lot of people to them. They offer an incredible variety of flavors for their drinks and tasty food as well. Of course, it gets expensive when you least expect it, but then they come out to your car to deliver the food and Mamma Mia, I love it!


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Sadly no Steak 'N Shake here in Canada.

Where would you put Harvey's, Swiss Chalet, and Tim Hortons?


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

ENTPs have more holes in their arguments than there are holes in my 3 years old sweatpants that I've been ejaculating into since day one. And ENTPs being efficient is the joke of the century.

Shame on you, Parrot. Shame on you.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Dust Mite said:


> Sadly no Steak 'N Shake here in Canada.
> 
> Where would you put Harvey's, Swiss Chalet, and Tim Hortons?


I've never eaten at those places, so unfortunately this had to be an Ameri-centric article.



Stawker said:


> ENTPs have more holes in their arguments than there are holes in my 3 years old sweatpants that I've been ejaculating into since day one. And ENTPs being efficient is the joke of the century.
> 
> Shame on you, Parrot. Shame on you.


Hey

Shut up!

We can be efficient when we want to be. I've gotten JJ orders in 12 minutes from ordering. It's also taken an hour :tongue:


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Parrot said:


> I've never eaten at those places, so unfortunately this had to be an Ameri-centric article.


Now I just want to try Steak 'N Shake.

Why are the shakes so expensive?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Waffle House hits it where it counts. Just like the decorative style of my room.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Dust Mite said:


> Now I just want to try Steak 'N Shake.
> 
> Why are the shakes so expensive?


Because they're big, full of milk/sugar, and idk, food costs. They aren't that expensive, but the food might cost $5-6, and then the shake $3. So next thing you know, you're spending nearly $10 with the tax. A great late night drunk spot, though.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

I would have thought that Wendy's serving square burgers and Taco Bell's motto _''Think outside the bun''_ were just begging for a Ne-Dom tag. 

And yeah Canadian here too. All we have here is Mickie D's, Subway and Tim Horton's.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil (Feb 1, 2017)

Parrot said:


> Because they're big, full of milk/sugar, and idk, food costs. They aren't that expensive, but the food might cost $5-6, and then the shake $3. So next thing you know, you're spending nearly $10 with the tax. A great late night drunk spot, though.


$10 really seems very inexpensive to me. Here in Toronto you can easily spend $15 at McDonalds for a combo plus dessert.


----------



## sunnie (Mar 18, 2017)

Overall fun idea!! Thanks. :kitteh:


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Stevester said:


> I would have thought that Wendy's serving square burgers and Taco Bell's motto _''Think outside the bun''_ were just begging for a Ne-Dom tag.
> 
> And yeah Canadian here too. All we have here is Mickie D's, Subway and Tim Horton's.


This is such a basic idea, I could have swapped out anything.



Dust Mite said:


> $10 really seems very inexpensive to me. Here in Toronto you can easily spend $15 at McDonalds for a combo plus dessert.


I was doing USD in the Tennessee area, so the "dollars" we are talking about is not the same.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

So, I use to work at Sonic.
I rocked the hell outta those roller skates.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes so bad for you but just can't stop eating it. Haha. Says every guy I ever dated.
Everyone loves comfort food 

Anyways good creative list there buddy


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Krispy Kreme is not a restaurant nor are their donuts "fast" to create. You cheated just to make an erroneous joke. Start over!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

ponpiri said:


> Krispy Kreme is not a restaurant nor are their donuts "fast" to create. You cheated just to make an erroneous joke. Start over!


fast food implies that I can order it and get it quickly. How fast it takes is irrelevant compared to the wait time. Another INTJ point, another hole.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Parrot said:


> fast food implies that I can order it and get it quickly. How fast it takes is irrelevant compared to the wait time. Another INTJ point, another hole.


What? Creation time obviously determines how quickly you can get the food. The main attraction at KK is the freshly made glazed donut and that takes about 30 minutes after the dough has been fried. Anyway, there's no hole and KK still ain't a fast food restaurant. Cuz if you want to mention that you can order non-freshly donuts quickly, I'll concede and ask you to call it a _bakery_ instead.

Admit defeat.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

ponpiri said:


> What? Creation time obviously determines how quickly you can get the food. The main attraction at KK is the freshly made glazed donut and that takes about 30 minutes after the dough has been fried. Anyway, there's no hole and KK still ain't a fast food restaurant. Cuz if you want to mention that you can order non-freshly donuts quickly, I'll concede and ask you to call it a _bakery_ instead.
> 
> Admit defeat.


If it has a drive thru, it is fast food


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

ENFP™ are *Hooters*.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 1, 2015)

ponpiri said:


> Krispy Kreme is not a restaurant nor are their donuts "fast" to create. You cheated just to make an erroneous joke. Start over!


I may not agree with the description for INTJ, but KK _is_ fast food. A fast food doughnut bakery. 

The doughnuts may not be fast to create, but since they are mass-produced beforehand, you get your order pretty quick. The wait time is nothing compared to non-fast food restaurants. That's precisely the meaning of fast food anyway: short waiting time.

Plus, you don't have to sit down and wait to be served by a waiter.

Therefore, it is fast food.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Miharu said:


> I may not agree with the description for INTJ,


Well it's not a real INTJ description haha :laughing:



> but KK _is_ fast food. A fast food doughnut bakery.
> 
> The doughnuts may not be fast to create, but since they are mass-produced beforehand, you get your order pretty quick. The wait time is nothing compared to non-fast food restaurants. That's precisely the meaning of fast food anyway: short waiting time.
> 
> ...


Exactly, it's a limited service restaurant.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Parrot said:


> Because they're big, full of milk/sugar, and idk, food costs. They aren't that expensive, but the food might cost $5-6, and then the shake $3. So next thing you know, you're spending nearly $10 with the tax. A great late night drunk spot, though.


You call $10 expensive? Here MickyD's and Burger King charge more than that for a standard burger meal thingy. A deep fried bit of wheat pastry with two cubes of apple in it costs $3 at MacD's.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

I like Chick-fil-A for ESFJ - I was there the week before last and a sweet employee noticed I was chewing on ice and offered to get me another diet lemonade for free. Total ESFJ and of course, we keep up those cultural norms and force a day of rest on everyone. :wink:


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

Happy29 said:


> I like Chick-fil-A for ESFJ - I was there the week before last and a sweet employee noticed I was chewing on ice and offered to get me another diet lemonade for free. Total ESFJ and of course, we keep up those cultural norms and force a day of rest on everyone. :wink:


Chick Fil A as ESFJ was my main inspiration for this list. Most of these I came up with on the spot, but been thinking of it, with ESFJ, for months :kitteh:



EndsOfTheEarth said:


> You call $10 expensive? Here MickyD's and Burger King charge more than that for a standard burger meal thingy. A deep fried bit of wheat pastry with two cubes of apple in it costs $3 at MacD's.


Are you being really sarcastic or are you serious? I would hope people understand how relative money is by region, much less country.


----------

